# NC bill threatens to criminalize naturopaths, homeopaths, herbalists



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

NC bill threatens to criminalize naturopaths, homeopaths, herbalists, midwives, aromatherapists as felons by Ethan A. Huff, staff writer (NaturalNews) Alternative health practitioners in North Carolina (NC) and their patients need your help to defeat a stealth bill that flew under the radar of most everyone in the natural health community. Senate Bill 31, which clarifies [...]

*Read More...*


----------

